# Bowfishing at Oconee



## OconeeDan (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw a boatload of people bowfishing past my dock on Oconee last night.  Would they happen to be GON forum members?
How did you do?
I was the one crappie fishing from the dock.
Dan


----------



## Michael (Feb 20, 2011)

Oconee Lake or River?


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 20, 2011)

Oops, sorry.  Lake Oconee, not far from Long Shoals boatramp.
Dan


----------



## JLeeHall (Mar 30, 2011)

That was me.


----------

